# Aquarium Research Survey!



## discomonster (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello!

I'm a junior Industrial Design student, and a fellow aquarium hobbyist. I've been keeping freshwater and saltwater tanks for some time now, and have started a project to design an aquarium stand for the dorm-living aquarist. I will be resolving issues related to the breaking down of an aquarium, the transport, and the re-assembly that many college-going hobbyists face. 

Attached below is a link to a survey with a variety of questions addressing your experiences as aquarium keepers. This survey is intended for ALL aquarium hobbyists - not just college students.

Absolutely any feedback and insight you all could provide is incredibly valuable to the design process. I'd be more than happy to keep you all up-to-date on the development of this product, if you'd be at all interested.

Thank you for your time!

https://goo.gl/forms/a55gNx9HfOkYVGiO2


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Survey is closed, but I was going to say that spill-containment should be top priority. The bottom could be flared out a bit, to catch any spillovers, and the base would be closed like a sump to act as a containment tank as well as a storage place.

The upper part could slide down into the lower containment area, to make a compact portable cube shape.


----------

